# Kaiserdom Weissbier From Aldi



## donmateo (6/11/10)

A friend put me on to Kaiserdom Weissbier, which they are selling at Aldi here in melbourne.
I brought a six pack last night for $11.40 I think. For those who like wheat beer, I'd recommend that you give it a try.

Personally it reminded me more of of a hoegarden type whitbeer - than a classic bavarian style weissbeer, but perhaps somewhere in between.

I thought it was clean, fresh, spicy and aromatic, at a very good price - and (perhaps sadly) far far more delicious than any locally commercially brewed examples.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (6/11/10)

wait wait wait... Aldi sell beer now? ok german ingenuity again shines through


----------



## manticle (6/11/10)

Aldi are German and have sold beer where they can for as long as I've known.

I'll keep an eye out for the weiss - whnever I'm in there I just see blond lager and something called bitter that doesn't look it.


----------



## pk.sax (6/11/10)

It's a nice refreshing one manticle, I found this last month and each bottle has been the same refreshing slightly spicy. Less than $2 a stubbie for some really decent beer has to be one of aldi's better deals.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (6/11/10)

sadly my local Aldi does not sell beer


----------



## pk.sax (6/11/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> sadly my local Aldi does not sell beer



You gotta move man.


----------



## scrumpy (6/11/10)

yeah get down there I've been onto this stuff for a couple of week, it good shit!! very pale example, very clovey bit of spice, very refreshing!!

gotta pour 2 bottles into a hefe glass tho, just doesn't seem right drinking a half measure of weiss........ just realised im salivating over the key board...:icon_drool2:


----------



## Bizier (6/11/10)

I think it is a NSW thing Sydneybrewer. Gotta love this state.


----------



## stillscottish (30/3/11)

Bump.

I was drinking this all last week when i was in Vic. Does anyone know if the yeast in it can be cultured or is worth culturing?

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## adryargument (30/3/11)

Im going to have to go checkout the local Aldi later.
Do they just sell 6 Packs or is it possible to grab a carton? However for $11 you cant go wrong.


----------



## stillscottish (30/3/11)

$9.95 at Sebastopol :beerbang:


----------



## WhiteWolf (30/3/11)

My local Aldi store had a sign up last weekend that they were getting a liquor license - in western Sydney - bring it on!


----------



## Kai (30/3/11)

stillscottish said:


> Bump.
> 
> I was drinking this all last week when i was in Vic. Does anyone know if the yeast in it can be cultured or is worth culturing?
> 
> ...



I don't know, but there's one great way of finding out!


----------



## HoppingMad (30/3/11)

Had ran out of beer for a party last weekend. 

Picked up a case of Belgium Stella for $40 from Chadstone Aldi (Vic). 

Cheaper than the Brewed Under Licence and legitimate Belgian version which I think is around $48 or more.

Not that I normally encourage drinking mainstream commercials - just letting you know since we're talking Aldi. Seemed like a good price for a Euro.

Hopper.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/11)

ALDI in NSW will shortly be selling booze in "quarantined" areas, similar to Coles and Woolies at the moment where you have to go through an archway to the liquor section. QLD will probably have to wait for another 30 years due to the corruption of the QLD government who are beholden to the Hotels Association who probably have a few MPs in their pay.
Now they are going to have to kill me.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/3/11)

BribieG said:


> ALDI in NSW will shortly be selling booze in "quarantined" areas, similar to Coles and Woolies at the moment where you have to go through an archway to the liquor section. QLD will probably have to wait for another 30 years due to the corruption of the QLD government who are beholden to the Hotels Association who probably have a few MPs in their pay.
> Now they are going to have to kill me.



+1

Damn backward state. The only prizes are for the politicians (number 1 prize being whom is the least incompetent).

Goomba


----------



## Kai (30/3/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Had ran out of beer for a party last weekend.
> 
> Picked up a case of Belgium Stella for $40 from Chadstone Aldi (Vic).
> 
> ...



That's what I like about Aldi; the variety in stock means there's often something different (and cheap) in store.

I've been enjoying the 500mL Karlskrone Belgian lager cans at $40 a slab. Good clean fun to shore up the lamentable breech in homebrewing stocks.


----------



## Charst (30/3/11)

Just steer clear of the amber/dark ale, flagships or tall ships or something. didn't rate it.


----------



## Kai (30/3/11)

Shipstone Crew. One of the 'misses', agreed.


----------



## stillscottish (31/3/11)

Kai said:


> I don't know, but there's one great way of finding out!



You call that advice??

I expect someone to do all the hard work for me, do the searches and spoon feed me everything I need to know/do.

:lol: 

OK. Here's the plan:

1. Drink Beer
2. Culture Yeast
3. ????
4. Profit!!


----------



## stillscottish (27/4/11)

Kai said:


> I don't know, but there's one great way of finding out!



It is with great sadness that I announce that the Kaiserdom yeast didn't do anything but grow stinky stuff.

Yeast from 3 bottles into a 1 litre starter. It smelled promising for a couple of days but after a week things were not going to plan :icon_vomit: 

C'est la vie or as they say in France, "That's life."


----------



## Asha05 (23/5/11)

Kai said:


> That's what I like about Aldi; the variety in stock means there's often something different (and cheap) in store.
> 
> I've been enjoying the 500mL Karlskrone Belgian lager cans at $40 a slab. Good clean fun to shore up the lamentable breech in homebrewing stocks.



Ive bought this now a couple of times. Quite a good drop, good session beer. Take it when i go camping, sit round the fire and can easily knock off a few...


----------

